# Greeting



## James Lundy (Apr 12, 2010)

Greetings Brothers,

I've been a member of this forum for a while, but this is my first post.

Having just sat my 1st degree in Edinburgh last Friday, I felt it now right to say hello to my fellow brethern worldwide.

Thanks,

James.


----------



## JTM (Apr 12, 2010)

Welcome to the boards... did we do/say anything that might have helped convince you to become a mason? (Did you find anything here helpful?)


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 12, 2010)

Greetings Bro. James!


----------

